
Sony hack is potentially the worst in history. 100 TB stolen. - xyby
http://gizmodo.com/the-sony-pictures-hack-exposed-budgets-layoffs-and-3-1665739357/1666122168
======
wpaprocki
How do you not notice an extra 100 TB worth of traffic on your network?

~~~
dba7dba
Can easily happen when no one's monitoring i guess.

N Korea has proven track record of hacking attack.

[http://arstechnica.com/security/2013/07/hard-drive-wiping-
ma...](http://arstechnica.com/security/2013/07/hard-drive-wiping-malware-that-
hit-s-korea-tied-to-military-espionage/)

A few years ago, N korean hackers go into a bank (IBM in S Korea helped
maintain/secure it) and wiped their primary database AND standby backup
database. By the time they realized what was happening, even the backup site
off useless.

